

Dabble DB - Automatic color scheme generator - dhotson
http://blog.dabbledb.com/2007/04/white--or-green.html

======
dshah
Anyone interested in a (paid) project to develop a simple version of this in
PHP? I could use this kind of feature for another project I'm working on.

If interested, ping me.

------
oldgregg
this is really clever... source code?!

~~~
dhotson
Yeah I know! I read this ages ago actually... I remember my jaw dropping at
how cool this is. :D

I've been thinking of hacking up some code to figure out a "good" set of
colours given an image. I'll let you know if I figure it out. :)

